# Yesterday we lost our beloved Whippet Iris



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Hugs, Cherie...

Those damned sighthounds will steal your heart, eh?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

What a beautiful send off! I wish we could all go that way, surrounded by loved ones.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry. thank you for the moving tribute. i'm glad she went peacefully, surrounded by those she loved and who loved her.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This is her precious son Wiz today. The dogs know. He is rather subdued. But goodness, he is handsome!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh so sorry for your loss, she knows she was loved


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm so sorry, Cherie and Bruce :'( Your tribute was absolutely beautiful. Hugs.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Condolences - your sweet memories will always be with you.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’m so sorry for your loss. Iris was beautiful.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dechi said:


> I’m so sorry for your loss. Iris was beautiful.


Inside and out! She was a grand girl!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your beautiful Iris. I've seen her in so many of your puppy pictures over the years. What a sweet story of her life.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I’m so sorry (((Hugs)))

It was wonderful to read how you were able to see Iris off to the rainbow bridge at home peacefully.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Iris certainly was beautiful and she was so deeply loved....that is clear.

I am so very sorry that you have lost your lovely girl.

My prayers are with you and Bruce and Josh and all who loved her.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Deepest condolences for your sweet Iris. I am glad that she left, surrounded by family, at home. Hugs from Houston because it’s still heartbreaking.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wishing you all peace and comfort in remembering all that love shared.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Oh, I am so sorry. Gentle hugs.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Cherie I know your hearts hurt and that you will miss her terribly, but Iris had a grace filled passing, surrounded by her people and in her loving home. You all gave great gifts to each other yesterday.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry, it is never easy. But there must be some comfort in such a gentle, easy passing - no pain, no long, slow decline, just falling asleep surrounded by the familiar comfort and love of home.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So very sorry. What a beautiful girl and precious memories.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cherie -- I am so sorry. 

How can such a sad story be so beautiful? Tears in my eyes just reading it. Love the photos of Iris in the whelping pen with poodle babies.

Best to you and your canine/human family as you grieve the loss of beautiful Iris.


----------



## MerrysSarah (Dec 9, 2018)

So sorry for your loss, but so glad you got to be with her. [emoji3590] 

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I am so sorry for your tremendous loss, Cherie. Iris was so lovely, and she added so much to your lives. Gentle virtual hugs to all of you. Take good care of yourselves.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Whippets are such wonderful, lovable dogs. I don't have a whippet right now, but have had poodles and whippets together from many years. 

May your head be filled with beautiful memories of Iris and the hole in your heart be repaired with the love you shared.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Run Iris
Chase the wind............
I know you are happy
At that place you're in!

Your friends and family
Loved you so
But they knew it was time
To let you go

A graceful passing
You gave to them
You silently knew
How to say "When"......










May you someday meet again,
Laurel & Molly


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

What a sweet girl. I’m very sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

I am so very sorry. What a beautiful tribute to a beautiful creature.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry you lost your beautiful Iris. What a peaceful passing though, surrounded by those who loved her and all the familiarity for her. We should all be so lucky. You will miss her always but I hope for you to have peace in how you loved her and gave her such a good life. It is hard for us sometimes to accept this crazy life cycle we all have. But my hope is that you will be able to bask in happy memories and come to peace with this. What a tearful but beautiful tribute of her. (((hugs))) Peace be with you.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

So very sorry for your loss. It’s beautiful that her passing was peaceful and filled with tremendous yet gentle love. May she live on in your hearts and memories forever. {{{Hugs}}}


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

